# J-Will?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's what the Denver Post had to say today;

By now, you've probably heard the rumors. Chicago, according to the NBA grapevine, has offered the Nuggets Jay Williams and the seventh pick for the third pick. In that scenario, Kiki Vandeweghe would use the seventh pick on French two guard Mickael Pietrus and hand a big chunk of the team's cap money to Clippers free agent-to-be Michael Olowokandi. Feel free to believe that one when you see it. A more likely scenario: The Nuggets keep the pick, draft Anthony and sign Andre Miller and Gilbert Arenas, giving them one of the best backcourts in the league. ...

So it doesn't really look like it's gonna happen but it looks like Paxson may have offered it to Denver...would ya do it?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Here's what the Denver Post had to say today;
> 
> By now, you've probably heard the rumors. Chicago, according to the NBA grapevine, has offered the Nuggets Jay Williams and the seventh pick for the third pick. In that scenario, Kiki Vandeweghe would use the seventh pick on French two guard Mickael Pietrus and hand a big chunk of the team's cap money to Clippers free agent-to-be Michael Olowokandi. Feel free to believe that one when you see it. A more likely scenario: The Nuggets keep the pick, draft Anthony and sign Andre Miller and Gilbert Arenas, giving them one of the best backcourts in the league. ...
> ...


I wouldn't. I believe Denver wants to get another pick, but there are other ways to do it. Just like what happened last year.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

so basically it's a choice between the following line-ups:


pg- j. williams
sg- pietrus
sf- skita
pf- nene
c- olowakandi

pg- arenas/miller
sg-?
sf- melo
pf- skita
c- nene

they are both solid with a lot of upside, but i think the 2nd one is better. i just dont think they should let melo slip through their fingers. i wouldnt do the trade.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Pass on the Jay Williams deal. Don't get me wrong, I think he'll be a fine player, but I like 'Melo a lot more. The Nuggets have cap space to address their backcourt issues (Arenas, Miller, Maggette are all possibilities) and can build one hell of a frontline for the future with Nene, 'Melo & Skita. Don't completely rule out the possibility of Howard being brought back either. He said publicly that if the Nuggets land 'Melo, he'd be much more receptive to the idea of returning.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

unfortunately for jwill. along came a motorcycle.

hope he can get back and be the player he was gonna be b4 it happened.

glad the nugs weren't gonna do the trade either way though.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arenas would be the SG in that lineup, hence the reason it'd be the best backcourt in the league. Why would we pay Miller tons of cash to backup Arenas at a position he shouldn't ever play?


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

the slash meant "or" not "and"


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I would've done it for Jamal Crawford instead of Williams.


----------

